# My Can't Sleep Pattern



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well I hope this works. I saved it as a pdf file. I believe the page layout is 4 tall by 3 wide. 

Please let me know if this doesn't work!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You're awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Is this the pattern for the beautiful vest you posted a couple of days ago?


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

All it had was graft paper, nothing written. Am I being stupid? I don't understand. I am relatively new to the craft, are there universal symbols to follow. I remember seeing your work, beautiful. What is this?


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow. Forget about the knitting, I would have driven myself completely mad just typing that out! My hat (knitted of course in a very simple pattern) is off to you.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't open for me. What is it?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well I hope this works. I saved it as a pdf file. I believe the page layout is 4 tall by 3 wide.
> 
> Please let me know if this doesn't work!


SLEEP????? It's a nightmare!


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

It is a PDF of a knitting chart. It does take a while to open as there are multiple sheets of charting.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

It worked for me, but what is it going to be?


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Sleep, do we need it? Ha ha


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

This looks like it would be really nice but how so you use it ? jj


----------



## turtlewise (Apr 3, 2011)

Well it downloaded just fine for me, but the question remains "What is it?"
I bet your just making it so we can't sleep either!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Colour chart? Lace chart? Optician's chart?


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

I am puzzled!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

What is this pattern for?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!

Virginia


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Sorry but I have no idea what this is????


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

It is the chart for a stitching project that was posted a couple of days ago. It is under chit chat and she asked for help to choose a background colour. This portion was done in red on white. If you click on her name you will go to her profile. Select topics created and it is about 4 or 5 down on the list .


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW, this is amazing!! Now how about a key to unlock how to make this, :lol: I know very little about knitting from charts, so any help would be appreciated, I also cannot cross stitch, needles are too small for my arthritic hands.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Now I know why you can't sleep! :lol: 

Thanks for the pattern. Maybe someday when I am very ambitious I will give it a try.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I love it, I'm gonna make an afghan with this pattern , my minds already running with it . Thanks for all your time in this.Sure is hard on the eyes. 
Oh Oh sz 10 ndls, cream 4 ply. Pattern will pop. 
Thank you


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

We need some help with this wonderful looking chart. But the question is, how is it to be used. Help!!!!!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the chart, I have saved it, and maybe just possibly sometime in the not too distant future and with new glasses, i'll pluck up the courage to stitch it..


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Good googly moogly, my eyes hurt! 
It's no wonder you can't sleep your mind must keep going up and over and around and back and...
Seriously, thanks for posting. :thumbup: :shock: :shock:


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

It's mesmerizing, like getting lost in a maze. But I think it's a beautiful travelling rib pattern and if you think about it as you're trying to fall asleep you'll be in the land of nod in no time. I'm going to try it tonight!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy Cow! Go girl. I opened the link, but please forgive me if I don't save it or print it. I will NEVER have the patience nor eyesight required for this one. Tip of the knitting hat to you!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73006-1.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahh now it makes sense.... I don't know how I missed the first posting.. I don't know why the newsletter is not featuring more posts. I remember when there were lots of posts and now its seems to be getting shorter and shorter... hmmm



Knitter59 said:


> Here is the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73006-1.html


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well I hope this works. I saved it as a pdf file. I believe the page layout is 4 tall by 3 wide.
> 
> Please let me know if this doesn't work!


Terrific, I love it. I don't needle point/cross stitch and unfortunately am not smart enough to translate to a knitting pattern. If anyone else can/does, please share it. Thanks to all you great KP'ers


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I down loaded the pattern in the hopes I could figure out what in the world it was. Then after scrolling further along I came across the link to the actual work. OH MY GOODNESS! I better not try it . I will go blind for sure. That is awesome. I even made out the words before my eyes crossed. Thanks for that. Now get some sleep. Edith M


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I was studying the chart and suddenly the words jumped out at me...not too slow... CANT SLEEP ... liked it before, like it even more now...hmmm....looked at it again, and now the words are the first thing I see. What fun! What patience you have...not to mention, phenomenal eyesight!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I found it fascinating and mesmerizing at the same time.
I will not be doing the cross stitch that's for sure but I may try this as a blanket with just knit and purl stitches to show the pattern. Knit the blanks and purl the rest. I will try a swatch of the first page first to see if can do it without going cross eyed. I don't use charts often enough.
Won't be doing it yet though - baby shower and wedding first.


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

Love, love, love this pattern. Quirky yet interesting. [have no clue if quirky is a word... but it's what comes to mind]. I first thought this would be interesting knitted using mosaic stitches but then i counted up the rows/columns -- not an option after all [at least for me]. But maybe in single crochet it wouldn't be so large.... i'm still thinking on this. But kudos and thanks for sharing the pattern -- it's quite a "mind blower"!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I see this on an afghan also, but i think I need to learn a new technique to do this....

Any suggestions on how to knit this in 2 colors? Need to google the technique...

Thank you!!
Daniele


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Is this the pattern for the beautiful vest you posted a couple of days ago?


No, this is for the cross stitch. The vest is coming up in a few days. Have typed it up and am now proofreading it. While it is only two pages I need to go back to it several times to make sure I have not left anything out.

JanetLee


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> I see this on an afghan also, but i think I need to learn a new technique to do this....
> 
> Any suggestions on how to knit this in 2 colors? Need to google the technique...
> 
> ...


Actually I would just knit the blanks blocks and purl the x's on the front and then purl the blank blocks and knit the x's. Does that make sense? And then just use one color.

Good Luck!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yarnawhile said:


> It's mesmerizing, like getting lost in a maze. But I think it's a beautiful travelling rib pattern and if you think about it as you're trying to fall asleep you'll be in the land of nod in no time. I'm going to try it tonight!


OMG! I never even though a traveling rib pattern! I have it hanging up in my living room while trying to decide on the backgound color. And yes, it is like looking at a maze. You should put all the pages together and start following a "thread". It is amazing where they go to.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Colour chart? Lace chart? Optician's chart?


It could be all three. Could see it done in filet crochet. Any one out there brave enough to try it?


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I see this on an afghan also, but i think I need to learn a new technique to do this....
> ...


I thought about that too, but I really want it to "pop"! I was thinking black on red or 2 shades of related green... But I don't think intarsa is the way to go...

Dani


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you have a picture of this made up?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> Do you have a picture of this made up?


Yes I do. Here it is! Please remember I still need to stitch the background.

For the cross stitchers out there, maybe I should have used some of the speciality dyed fabric. That would have been interesting! Now there is an idea!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a picture of this made up?
> ...


Thank you! Now I remember seeing this,s very clever


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a picture of this made up?
> ...


ooh yes definately, i was looking at some a lady had on one of my cross stitch forums, It looks really good


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am sorry to say, I would go blind knitting that.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, So, I downloaded this Charted Pattern and if I were to work this pattern I would never sleep. You have got to be kidding, or that's it, you are kidding?? I'm guessing that this pattern could be used for almost anything although, I doubt that I would have a marker big enough to work it!! I agree with Jane in New Jersey......my hat is off to you.. )


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I think i will use my five colors of highlighters to make straight rows so i could follow the pattern. Then i will decide what colors to use out of the stash. Knitting first, then MAYBE filet. HMMMM, I have lots of colors, maybe crochet after that--a pillow or an afghan with slanted ribbing design...


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have to agree!! Just looking at this pattern would keep me awake!!


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sure you noticed that a lot of knitters are asking, What Is it ? and no yarn, no needles etc. Help


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

atidysum said:


> I am sure you noticed that a lot of knitters are asking, What Is it ? and no yarn, no needles etc. Help


It is a cross stitch pattern. But for those who are adventurous and like large projects it can be knitted or crocheted as filet crochet.

If you wanted to knit it on the "front" side knit the open blocks and purl the "x". On the reverse purl the open blocks and knit the "x". Since it is 401 by 241 I would start on the narrow end! That is still a lot of stitches to cast on, but I started a project yesterday that cast on 200. Now that was a lot of counting to make sure I had it correct! I guess that is why we have of touch of OCB!


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. Now it makse sense as I used to cross stitch.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well I hope this works. I saved it as a pdf file. I believe the page layout is 4 tall by 3 wide.
> 
> Please let me know if this doesn't work!


sorry went in 3 times all I get is a blank page.


----------



## TallGirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Knitter59 said:


> Here is the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73006-1.html


too cool


----------

